# two problems with 318



## nitro4 (Nov 28, 2010)

My first problem is the reserve tank will not kick in when I flip the switch over. Could that be a fuse? Second problem is the chute for the Trac Vac keeps flipping off the mower deck. I have a lot of rough ground and I am constantly having to shut down mower deck and reattach the Trac Vac chute. Any clever ways of keeping it in place without bolting it down.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

The fuel valve on my 318 is not electric, it is a manual 3 way valve, fuel on, reserve, fuel off. Yours should be the same way unless someone has added a aftermarket switch. Hope this helps.......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a manual for the 318. When I get the chance, I'll look into it.


----------

